# What is the Best Gaming Console for Kids?



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi all, My son will be turning 5 in a month and wants a gaming console. There would seem to be positives and negatives for all three.
EB Games folks say that Gamecube has the most titles for his age but not Lego Star Wars. Lego Star wars is the Game he really wants and is only available on PS2 and XBox. All other games of interest are available on all three systems. My wife will only let him play "E" for everyone games and I agree with her.
Xbox has very few children's titles but is apparently more reliable. PS2 has reliability issue but I can buy a no question warranty from EB Games for a year for $20.

Any feedback and suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

The Nintendo GameCube is geared for children in mind. Even though many adults will argue otherwise. Point is the games are too cutesy and fluff for a lot of us adults to take seriously. Although the fun factor on said games is high.

Things you have to consider when buying a system for a child...

Cost: The cheapest of the three consoles is the Nintendo GameCube. Best Buy and Future Shop both sell the system for $130 Cdn, and that includes games I believe.

The games and what age they cater to: GameCube. I believe Nintendo has a wider range and variety of "E for Everyone" rated games. Again, like I had mentioned before, many of Nintendo's games seem to cater to children.

Level of difficulty: Again this is opinion based but I find most of the "E" rated games to be relatively easy on the GameCube. Like the Mario games. This is a good thing for children as they have have low tolerance and not the best of attention spans either. I could be wrong, but this is based on my perspective and childhood.

Never ever buy a system for one game. Kids have short attention spans and will easily get bored of any game you throw at them. Sure the flavour of the month for your child might be Lego Star Wars at this very moment, but we'll see if that changes when the next "must-have-it" game comes out. I should know. I am a young adult and I find my attention to one game dies off very quickly. 

Edit: And at 5 kids are easy to please, more-so than as they get older.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I had a GameCube and I found it fun for awhile (and I'm much older than 5...). There are many great games for kids for GameCube (fewer for other platforms) and they are relatively cheap (both console and games) so you will be able to buy a wider array of games, which will probably be more interesting.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

There's also the alternative of gameboy advance or DS. They have a lot of children's titles I think, plus its portable.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

I would put my support behind the game cube. Nintenddo is basicly stil lthe family system, while the others are more marketed towards ages 18-30. Howevver if you were to be selective of the games you aquired, there are some viable options on PS2.

Shrek party comes to mind, I'm sure someone with young children could create a more complete list.

Just did a search on the game rating centers website, Playstation shows over 400 games rated E, Gamecube has 260. However I have noticed that Sony likes the quantity over quality aproach (IMO). Also note that sports games, most car racing games are rated as E for everyone.

http://www.esrb.org/index.asp

hopefully the advancced searcch will help you out


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Perhaps the best video game system for a *5* year old is ..... nothing?? We're already raising obese kids at record numbers, and at record rates. Whatever happened to free play?

But if you feel that your precious has to have one, I agree with others that the Gamecube is the best overall choice.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree, kids are getting too fat as it is. Why invite them to the world of "couch potato" at that age. Heck, I grew up with the gaming era as a kid and I never sat around at that age and played video games. I was too busy playing with my friends on Yale street!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a Gamecube with the Gameboy game expansion module,
The module expands the use of the Gamecube by allowing me to use almost
all of the 1200 Gameboy games made for the Gameboy.
(The earliest Gameboy games may not work)

The Gamecube also alows you to hook up a gameboy to it directly, That's handy
for some of the games that require you to use both a Gameboy SP and the console.

The Gamecube will be around for about one more year then It'll be replaced next year,
Still even if it will be replaced...It's still a good value for the money,
The fact that you can play all of the Zelda versions on it is the reason why I bought it.  
(I think there are 14 different game disks and Gameboy carts of Zelda now,
I have 7 different versions of Zelda that I play on the Gamecube)


----------



## Waxman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd say your best option is a GameBoy Advance actually. Out of any console system, portable or not, it's the most kid friendly. Kids love the Pokemon games and the games are just alot simpler all across the board so it's easier for kids to figure out on their own. It has side benefits such as portability so it can be used to occupy the child on long car trips and what have you. Also the SP variant has a lithium-ion battery built in so you don't have to worry about buying batteries all the time. The system itself is cheaper than a Gamcube and so is the software (about $40cdn for new release titles compared to $60 for Gamecube, PS2 or Xbox games). Negative points are that it has an LCD screen which flips up on a hinge like a notebook computer so a very young child might break it, however I don't think this will be a problem since the device is targetted at kids so I'm sure it's durable enough. Lastly of course it's not plugged into the wall so there's always the possibility that it will get lost. Oh and there is a version of Lego Star Wars for the GBA, slightly different than the PS2 or Xbox versions because it's not 3D but it's generally the same idea.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

TheBat said:


> Perhaps the best video game system for a *5* year old is ..... nothing?? We're already raising obese kids at record numbers, and at record rates. Whatever happened to free play?
> 
> But if you feel that your precious has to have one, I agree with others that the Gamecube is the best overall choice.


My son currently plays our old N64 system. He shows no signs of being completely taken over by video games. He spends the majority of his free time outside playing with the dozens of kids on the street. We also have a 1 hour a day limit imposed on the video games and have not needed to enforce that. There are however, rainy days that are a nightmare with active children. We also like to encourage him to have friends over to visit and play. 
The N64 allows for a lot of fun for he and I and his Mom when we play against each other.
The Mac and the internet are more of an attraction and issue with him. We allow him to use the Mac as much as he wants and only have to let him know once in a while to stop.
So yes, My "Precious" is getting a new video console. We are the most responsible parents I know and he will be well supervised in his use of it.
But thanks for your concern!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks all for your suggestions and links. I think given my research and your feedback , that I will try to discourage Lego Star Wars over the next month and get him a Gamecube. If it must be Lego, then I think the next best choice will be PS2.


----------



## Waxman (Jun 2, 2005)

Good choice. Of the three major ones it's definatly the best for kids. Besides, if he likes Lego so much then buy him some Star Wars Lego, not the video game! The real stuff is more fun anyway, and definatly more constructive.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Waxman said:


> Good choice. Of the three major ones it's definatly the best for kids. Besides, if he likes Lego so much then buy him some Star Wars Lego, not the video game! The real stuff is more fun anyway, and definatly more constructive.


Yes, he is collecting the Lego series. I grew up with Lego and it is fantastic for creativity and fine motor development. Although, in the old days we just had a huge box of Lego and a blank canvass so to speak. Today, they seem to be more about following directions and model building. Which is good as well. I used to build models with my Dad at a slightly older age and that is also a great way to spend time with your Kids.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

personally, i think young kids should have only very limited exposure to video games (not because of the violence, but because it stifles thought), and should be encouraged to spend their time on more productive activities. the AGO has a number of excellent programs for kids.

of course, i'm not a parent so i could just be talking through my hat. 

cheers.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> personally, i think young kids should have only very limited exposure to video games (not because of the violence, but because it stifles thought), and should be encouraged to spend their time on more productive activities. the AGO has a number of excellent programs for kids.
> 
> of course, i'm not a parent so i could just be talking through my hat.
> 
> cheers.


Yes, to most of what you say I agree. However, anything in moderation is OK. Most video games encourage strong problem solving components. 
There is also some peer pressure to deal with. While we don't let him set his own agenda, it is a fine line between protecting from outside pressures (eg Video Games) and alienating him from the majority of his peers through lack of exposure.
Not an easy task by any means!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Not an easy task by any means!


i don't envy you! maybe one day i will


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

And no offence to whoever thinks the GameCube has one year left.. I highly doubt people will be running out and paying 400-500 Cdn for the Revolution or the 700-800 Cdn price tag that the PS3 will be going for in a year from now. I say if you get your son the GameCube right now he'll have atleast two years, and at most 3 years.. concerning new games being produced for the system. But it would still be a fun system years beyond that for him... plus you'll have a huge library of cheap used games at your fingertips if you hit a Microplay, Electronics Boutique or a Flea Market.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

If you decide on the Gamecube then try looking on eBay.ca for the games,
I've bought lots of Gamecube games on eBay, Including unopened Zelda collections.
(I bought "The Legend of Zelda" collectors edition with 4 games on 1 disk from eBay, 
The first two original NES versions and the 2 N64 versions,
"The Legend of Zelda", "Zelda II -The adventure of Link", "The Ocarina of Time", "Majora's Mask")

The "The Legend of Zelda -WindWaker" game came with the Gamecube.

Anyways...Have fun!!!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

a five year old doesn't need a game station, buy him a basketball hoop and a college fund.

this just pisses me off.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dibenga said:


> a five year old doesn't need a game station, buy him a basketball hoop and a college fund.
> 
> this just pisses me off.


There is nothing wrong with exercising the brain and the body,
You don't want a kid with a fat body and a fat head.

Some of these games are good for developing logic skills,
Some of the games are even good at teaching social and moral skills.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Don't worry about the game system getting old with the Library and the quality of games that the Game Cube has your kid should be playing games without being bored for a few years anyways, hell I still have my original NES I plug it in once in a while and play some Castlevania or Super Mario Bros. 

Laterz


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

dibenga said:


> a five year old doesn't need a game station, buy him a basketball hoop and a college fund.
> 
> this just pisses me off.


People like you really piss me off. Clearly you have not read anything I have written in this thread.
He has a football, basketball net, basketball, baseballs, bats, hockey net, hockey sticks, skates, bicycle. He plays soccer and T-Ball and takes skating classes. he plays outside, winter and summer at least 3 hours a day.
His doctor says he is a specimen of size, weight and physical fitness. He reads at a grade 3 level. He has not spent a day in school. He is five. He has a college fund.

Who the F&%^ are you! How are your kids doing. All data suggests that the right video games are excellent for motor and skill development. What do you think, we were going to let him play Doom3.

The only reason for this thread was so that we could make an informed decision for our child. Not to be shredded by the likes of you. If you have nothing positive to say, keep your social commentary to yourself.
Thanks


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

IPetie, MY point IS that kids today don't need a TV, VCR gaming station etc... 
It IS CLEAR TO ME that there is NO NEED for a five year old to have a 300 dollar game station. 

MY OPINION
Children have too many things. 
Parents should spend more time with their kids and less time pacifing them with objects. Not that I am saying that you are neglectful in any way.


If you didn't want others opinions you shouldn't have asked an open discussion forum.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

dibenga said:


> IPetie, MY point IS that kids today don't need a TV, VCR gaming station etc...
> It IS CLEAR TO ME that there is NO NEED for a five year old to have a 300 dollar game station.
> 
> MY OPINION
> ...


Opinion is one thing, delivery of said opinion is another!


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

might i sugest having your 5 year old hold the different controllers in his hand b4 you make a purchase?

the xbox 1 used to be clunky for most adults until they changed it keep that in mind

also consider a new wave of gamming systems is around the corner

or maybe a step back in time get a nintendo 64 and get cheep cheep games to start a 5 year old on

shoe


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I have to say I'm with dibenga on this one. Quite honestly I was a bit shocked at the idea of buying a five year old a game station. Even if it's inevitable (which I don't believe it is) surely it should be put off for as long as possible?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Wolfshead said:


> I have to say I'm with dibenga on this one. Quite honestly I was a bit shocked at the idea of buying a five year old a game station. Even if it's inevitable (which I don't believe it is) surely it should be put off for as long as possible?



Careful Wolfshead, you are having an opinion and sharing it with others, some don't take too kindly to that round these parts....


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

iPetie - Definitely go for the Gamecube. The Marioparty series makes it worth it on their strength alone.

If he REALLY needs to play the lego star wars, rent it for him for the weekend.

I had video games growing up - Vic 20, NES, SNES and upwards. I also played hockey, soccer and baseball, practiced Kung Fu.

Boys (sorry to typecast) can really bond through video games. My friends and I spent hours just TALKING about games, nevermind playing them. Being able to take part in the conversations was often just as fun as playing.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

dibenga said:


> Careful Wolfshead, you are having an opinion and sharing it with others, some don't take too kindly to that round these parts....


 Please note Wolfsheds response and opinion


> I have to say I'm with dibenga on this one. Quite honestly I was a bit shocked at the idea of buying a five year old a game station. Even if it's inevitable (which I don't believe it is) surely it should be put off for as long as possible?


Please note your response and opinion.


> a five year old doesn't need a game station, buy him a basketball hoop and a college fund.
> 
> this just pisses me off.


Do you notice a difference in tone. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and I expected some negative when I started this thread. That's fine, but up until this point, nobody has come up a good reason backed up by any data that shows video games are a bad thing. Obesity and couch potato children are not caused by video games. They are caused by bad parenting or good parents struggling to make ends meet and not being able supervise their children because of it. 
Neither situation applies here!

Are you saying that video games are worse than the board games I played for hours with friends after school when I was growing up? I fail to see the difference other than the media of implementation. 

And by the way Wolfshed, I respect your you opinion very much. In fact, I respect Dibenga's opinion once he actually took the time to express it properly.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

iPetie, this thread has probably gone on much longer than you (or I) expected. A recent Macleans (june 6) discusses the influence of computers on our children. It's also on their website.

While it does not specifically address video games, it makes interesting reading.

I agree with you that many parents are happy to let junior play video games for hours, as it keeps them quiet and occupied. Children do need to be supervised, stimulated and guided by parents; and not by the multiple screens out there.


----------

